# Spray 2 4 D Amine how long after first cutting should I wait



## jsborn (Dec 8, 2019)

How long should I wait after the first cutting of my Russel Bermuda before I spray 2 4 D Amine. We had such a wet spring here I could not do my usual green-up spray and it is really showing in field. I think I should wait till after re-greening of field then spray, wait additional week or so then apply my N2 . Anyone have better or different ideas?

Thanks for suggestions


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I would think a couple weeks and a good rain shower would allow the weeds time to green up and start growing a bit then spray ... that's my plan anyways...


----------

